# Chicago Bled Dry by Striking Teachers’ Unions



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Democrats that control the unions in Chicago, keep up the good work!!. 76,000 a yr before bennies and they refuse a 16% over 4 yr hike....GFYS.

The smartest parents in Chicago right now are those whose kids attend charter schools, private schools, or parochial schools. Those institutions don’t employ Chicago’s unionized public-school teachers, who went out on strike this morning for the first time in 25 years.
The coverage of the strike has obscured some basic facts. The money has continued to pour into Chicago’s failing public schools in recent years. Chicago teachers have the highest average salary of any city at $76,000 a year before benefits. The average family in the city only earns $47,000 a year. Yet the teachers rejected a 16 percent salary increase over four years at a time when most families are not getting any raises or are looking for work.
The city is being bled dry by the exorbitant benefits packages negotiated by previous elected officials. Teachers pay only 3 percent of their health-care costs and out of every new dollar set aside for public education in Illinois in the last five years, a full 71 cents has gone to teacher retirement costs.
But beyond the dollars, the fact is that Chicago schools need a fundamental shakeup — which of course the union is resisting. It is calling for changes in the teacher-evaluation system it just negotiated by making student performance less important.

Small wonder. Just 15 percent of fourth graders are proficient in reading and only 56 percent of students who enter their freshman year of high school wind up graduating.
The showdown in Chicago will be a test of just how much clout the public-employee unions wield at a time when the budget pressures they’ve created threaten to break the budgets of America’s major cities.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.suntimes.com/news/crime/...an-to-cut-190-million-from-police-budget.html

Shields accused City Hall of floating bogus budget-cutting numbers.
"$190 million is a fake number," he said. "The city is always crying poor."

Every union fights for more, including teachers doing a crappy job and cops doing a crappy job.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

grizzlybear said:


> Every union fights for more, including teachers doing a crappy job and cops doing a crappy job.


There are specific statistics in this article that Chicago teachers are doing a crappy job. Please cite specific statistics that police officers anywhere are doing a crappy job.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wrote a response to his post then deleted it, I cant debate another retard....its just not fun anymore......right friend.


----------



## grizzlybear (Sep 8, 2012)

Delta784 said:


> There are specific statistics in this article that Chicago teachers are doing a crappy job. Please cite specific statistics that police officers anywhere are doing a crappy job.


In Chicago, are you kidding? It has murders galore! It had double digits in one day!

http://www.suntimes.com/entertainme...oks-at-aftermath-of-the-citys-crime-wave.html

Fox News/Republicans pointed it out left and right to mock Rahm Emmanuel and Obama. Come on.

The answer of course will be "more police" but the same answer comes from teachers unions "more money!".


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I wrote a response to his post then deleted it, I cant debate another retard....its just not fun anymore......right friend.


You can't fix stupid and you can't reason with the ignorant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

grizzlybear said:


> In Chicago, are you kidding? It has murders galore! It had double digits in one day!
> 
> http://www.suntimes.com/entertainme...oks-at-aftermath-of-the-citys-crime-wave.html
> 
> ...


Chicago is one of the most understaffed major city police departments in the country. Please explain, specifically, what they could do differently with their current resources that would drop the murder rate.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Chicago is one of the most understaffed major city police departments in the country. Please explain, specifically, what they could do differently with their current resources that would drop the murder rate.


 Invest in a


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Chicago also has some of the strictest gun regulations in the USA-even though the Heller and MacDonald decisions essentially threw them out, Daley (and now Emmanuel) refused to comply and immediately after losing at the Supreme Court, rewrote and imposed restrictions prompting another case. Good job I'm sure your citizens feel safer in your gun free city. It's one of the biggest liberal lies that less guns =less crime,! Less guns=more victims.
Chicago PD has a politically appointed Commissioner (like a lot of urban areas) and the las few are inept, corrupt or both...the guys on the street don't stand a chance


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't forget teachers work 24/7
24 hours a week
7 months a year.
In Boston teachers make appx 81k/year
A cop with 25yrs makes 75k ( while working nights and weekends and holidays)


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr Scribbles said:


> Don't forget teachers work 24/7
> 24 hours a week
> 7 months a year.
> In Boston teachers make appx 81k/year


 While I hate to fall into the management "divide and conquer" realm, I am going to say this. "But, it's for the *children*!"


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking the following, and Rush brought it up on the radio: Obama will step in, make it all better, and look like a hero. He will use this to bolster his position. The poor kids.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Gigglybear, Rahm Emmanuel is a DNC hack with a bad temper and dancing shoes. Maybe he'll have the balls to tell the teachers to get back to work or be fired. This is only going to help Romney in the end. I can see the ads now. Striking teachers yelling for more pay while 100's of drop outs are being killed in the streets every year in Chicago. Chicago cops are working in a war zone and I don't think you would last an hour there.


----------

